# Trout Fishing Dock Lights Galvez Landing- Need 1



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was considering going dock light trout fishing Thursday night but my fishing bud has work Friday AM. I may still go if someone wants to come along.I fish a 15 ft Key West and know what I am doing. I may opt to not go, depending on the response. Let me know if there is any interest, and thanks.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Trip booked with forum member. Thanks for looking and PM if you want the next one...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jhoe and I kept 6 specks, released 5 more, along with countless skipjacks and a few mystery fish lost while fighting them.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds like a good time was had


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes sir bluffman- we visited with Ultralite a while too- nice time.I think Jhoe got to enjoy something he had not done before. My first experience taking someone fishing off the forum that I did not know was positive. Goes to show you the kind of folks you find on here, for the most part.


----------

